# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  طراحی صفحه لاگین در مونو

## Sasy360

سلام.
من یه صفحه لاگین در VWD 2008 طراحی کرده بودم. الان اون رو آوردم تو MonoDevelop 2.0 ولی موقع Build خطا زیر رو میگیرم:
The type or namespace name `Data' does not exist in the namespace `System'. Are you missing an assembly reference?
من در این Application داده های نام کاربری و رمز عبور رو در یه MS Access DB ذخیره کردم. با جست و جو هایی که انجام دادن فهمیدم که که با دو API میشه با این پایگاه داده دسترسی پیدا کرد. یکی OLEDB که به خاطر معماریش رو لینوکس کار نمیکنه و دیگری ODBC که پروتوکل دسترسی آزاد داده هاست. من در Default.aspx.cs یه using System.Data.OleDb داشتم که اون رو به using System.Data.odbc تغییر دادم ولی باز خطا تغییری نکرد و اصلا میگه که Data در System وجود نداره!
حالا چند تا سوال:
این Library ها رو چه جوری میشه به لینوکس اضافه کرد؟ از Ubuntu 9.4 استفاده می کنم.
فرق Library و Assembly Refrence چیه؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

در Solution Pad روی پروژه راست کلیک کرده و Edit References را انتخای کنید. سپس در Global Assembly Cache یا .Net Assembly یک ارجاع به system.data اضافه کنید.

----------

